# Cloupor mini



## BioHAZarD (20/4/15)

Hi guys.

If i remember correctly there were some issues with the chips on the initial units. Burning, melting etc.

Have these issues been fixed? Are there any forum members that are currently using one of these units?

I would appreciate some feedback on build quality and any other issues that may have arisen. 

I would like to pair this device with my subtank.

Thanks guys

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (20/4/15)

At Vape King we have stopped stocking all Cloupor products, their quality is sub-standard. The return rate we got on Cloupor products was higher then any other brand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> At Vape King we have stopped stocking all Cloupor products, their quality is sub-standard. The return rate we got on Cloupor products was higher then any other brand.


thanks for the feedback @Gizmo


----------



## rogue zombie (20/4/15)

I've been using a Cloupor Mini since January, no issues whatsover. It's my go to mod.

But yes, there were problematic ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've been using a Cloupor Mini since January, no issues whatsover. It's my go to mod.
> 
> But yes, there were problematic ones.


Thanks @r0gue z0mbie 

So it seems a bit of a toss up


----------



## rogue zombie (20/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> So it seems a bit of a toss up



Yes unfortunately.
They do come with a 90 day warranty, but ya, I have no idea if the problems were completely taken care of or not.


----------



## LandyMan (20/4/15)

@Arthster what do you say?


----------



## Franky (20/4/15)

I have had my Cloupor since January too - no issues whatsoever just like @r0gue z0mbie. It's a nice little mod to have when you're at the pub. My other go to mod is the iStick 50W

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/4/15)

Franky said:


> I have had my Cloupor since January too - no issues whatsoever just like @r0gue z0mbie. It's a nice little mod to have when you're at the pub. My other go to mod is the iStick 50W



Ya the size and shape etc. is freekin awesome.


----------



## Franky (20/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya the size and shape etc. is freekin awesome.


Also pretty robust too - I know I've dropped mine a few times after a few pints of lager

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/4/15)

Thanks guys

Appreciate the feedback

Seems my Sig will be getting a little sister  Not just the Reonauts that can have ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (20/4/15)

My Cloupor mini also works perfectly. I think I read somewhere that a test could be done where you fire an atty for the full duration until cut off at the highest wattage. If you receive no error message, then you are fine..... or was that for another regulated battery? Either way, I did that test on all my regulated batteries. Only one ever received the "Too Hot" message.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/4/15)

@Kaizer that's correct, that's the test to check if you have a new Cloupor Mini without the issues


----------

